# Is this gravel size too big?



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm a newbie trying to get a planted tank going now since around January. For now, I have six Amazon Swords in a 36g tank. I also have two of those Hagen ladders pumping CO2 into the tank, and have 72 watts of compact florescent lighting shining down on the tank for at least 14 hours a day. I've put a whole pack of Seachem substrate fertilizers into the substrate, and I pour about a teaspoon of Flourite Excel into the tank twice a week. My pH is around 6.8 to 7. Water temperature is around 78 degrees F.

While the Swords aren't dying, they don't seem to be growing as big as I'd like. In fact, I don't think they've grown much at all since I got them, which was about a month ago. I've read that ideally, gravel size should be around 2mm to 5mm. I'd say the average gravel size in my tank is a little more than 1/2 an inch. Is this a problem? Do I need to use finer gravel? Having to change out the substrate seems to be a major undertaking, especially since I've accumulated quite a bit of crud in the gravel now, which apparently should be great for the plants. It'd be a pity to toss all that out, eh?


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

Half-inch-sized gravel is too big, IMO. While it may work, I'd replace it either with a finer grade or some plant-specific substrate, such as Flourite. Amazon swords do get really big, though. I've had one take over most of my 40-gallon before I took it out.

If you decide to replace your substrate, leave the mulm on the bottom of your tank. Sprinkle a thin layer of peat on top of it, then put your new substrate on top of all that.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Your gravel is realy big, but as you said you are keeping only swords, so this size of gravel is not a big concern for them. Small size gravels are mostly beneficial for more fragile plants and stem plants. IMO you should be looking for some other reasons. Perhaps your substrate fertilizers is not good enough (out of date, too big or hard to break down, away from the roots,...) or roots of your plants may not be healthy, you may consider taking one of them out for inspection for rotting and the signs of growth. Cleanimg off the rotten roots and trimming them to half size usualy gives a boost to their growth. Also take care that you do not burry the crown fully.

YILDIRIM


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the swords use up all of the nitrogen and/or phospherous in the tank and get stunted. Mine have started growing since I have been adding them and they weren't growing a bit before. The fert tabs probably don't have these things because the idea is that you would get them from fish waste but not enough to feed 6 swords. 

The downside is that if they actually start growing they will get huge and fill up your tank.


----------

